# Travel Blogs now all with Photos



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

A mini announcement to all my readers ....... ok my reader. :lol:

I have just finished adding Photos to all my Blogs which is a good job because this morning we set out again so there will be more to do when I get back.

Either press the Blog button below or press

>Norway and Sweden<

>Ireland<

>Denmark - Just made Public<

>UK Coastline<


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

looking good Frank, you have obviously put a great deal of time and effort into your blog entries, the photos really enhance the entries as well


----------

